# ANOTHER RANT in PA! No online fishing licenses!???????? RAISING THE RATES AGAIN?



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well,,, I've been trying to purchase my Pa license ONLINE for the last week, & it keeps popping up that their website is OFF LINE, CLOSED, UNDER CONSTRUCTION!? (what is going on?)
It also said that the website will be back online today,,,, BUT IT ISN'T!

My PRIVATE PROPERTY Sportsman Club is in PA,,, & WE buy & stock our OWN 5 lakes. PA HAS NEVER STOCKED a FISH or GAVE US A DAMN DIME, for allowing about 4,000 members to fish our property!
*That's like 50/50 Pa & Ohio NON-RESISENT licenses,,,,, just to fish OUR OWN PROPERTY!??*

*So,,,,,, i just called my favorite PA bait shop,,,, & they just told me that I WILL NOT BE ABLE TO PURCHASE A PA LICENSE, UNTIL THEY JACK UP THE PRICES!!! They will NO LONGER BE SOLD AT THEIR BAIT SHOPS,,, 'THEY' (Harrisburg) wants everything SOLD ON LINE,, so the bait shops will no longer get that $1.00 writing fee.*
???????????????
*Well,, I'm at $52 a year now,,,,, if they raise it again,,,,, I WILL NEVER GO BACK OVER TO FISH!*
*THAT'S IT,, I QUIT. *

I guess,,,,, that the only way a person could have won, was to BUY a 5 YEAR LICENSE,, LAST YEAR!? :<(


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

You need a license for private property/lake in PA?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You shouldn't need the license to fish private property


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

PA non-resident is $51.97 once they get the new system up. I think we all know how government computer up grades go  . My idea of computer friendly is a 10 pound sledge hammer.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

ducknut141 said:


> My idea of computer friendly is a 10 pound sledge hammer.


Same. They keep "upgrading" about all they do is move everything around and make things a step or 2 more difficult than the system you finally learned. Now ya gotta learn new system. Same with cell phones. They're just playing around now and telling the public it's better. The public eats it up!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> You shouldn't need the license to fish private property


The law provides that no person 16 years of age or older shall fish in any of the waters of Pennsylvania or in any boundary waters without first procuring a license.


However, there is an exemption in the law. The exemption allows landowners who reside on their land throughout the year and members of their families residing thereon to fish on their land in waters wholly within said land without a license.


<span style="font-weight: bold">This exemption does not apply to any person temporarily residing upon the land or any tenant who is not a member of the family of the owner. The exemption also does not apply to any servant or employee of the owner.</span>


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Bvil said:


> You need a license for private property/lake in PA?


The law provides that no person 16 years of age or older shall fish in any of the waters of Pennsylvania or in any boundary waters without first procuring a license.


However, there is an exemption in the law. The exemption allows landowners who reside on their land throughout the year and members of their families residing thereon to fish on their land in waters wholly within said land without a license.


<span style="font-weight: bold">This exemption does not apply to any person temporarily residing upon the land or any tenant who is not a member of the family of the owner. The exemption also does not apply to any servant or employee of the owner.</span>


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You do realize that starting last year, your license is good for a complete year from the day it was purchased don’t you? Check the date on your license to make sure it needs to be renewed already. Mine is good til March 30. Hopefully they’ll have the system up and running by then. Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Post a guard at the gate of private lake tell LO to get a search warrant then radio everyone fishing to stop.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nauti cat said:


> *Post a guard at the gate of private lake tell LO to get a search warrant then radio everyone fishing to stop.*





*LOL,,,,, just like in Ohio,,,, 'THEY' don't need a search warrant.
Like Chaunc said, Pa is a commonwealth,,,, 'THEY' own all inland waters,,,, unless you actually own 100% & reside there.*
But there are many old stories about Pa wardens walking on privately owned property, & serving 'out of season' or bag limit fines. Even ON PRIVATELY OWNED PONDS! ( I knew a turtle trapper who was constantly telling me about fines, because turtles 'travel' on & off the property. ??????)

once upon a time, the stories got worse than that. 
Many times, the 'MAN' parked outside of the gate & walked in, & starting harassing & busting the members. I was TOLD, that some long distant shots were fire over heads. 
Now, we are constantly getting off road trucks, dirt bikes & quads trespassing on our property,,,, so nobody has any idea WHO was doing the shooting, or why. 
We had 2 or 3 of OUR club's wardens shot at also.

ANYWAY,,, THE reason why I'm still so negative,,,
The fish wardens would show up at our OPEN gate, before trout season meetings, & tell our members about the thousands of trout that they are stocking in the rivers & creeks,, like everywhere around us. But they would never drop a fish in our lakes, for our members. *They wouldn't even help us stock our YOUTH ONLY lake,, but still mandated PA licenses.?.
THAT, still irks me to no end.*

Through all of my years out there,,,, I couldn't even begin to tell you how many ,,,,,maybe tens of thousands came through our gates,,,, whole families. Thousands of men women & children have LEARNED to fish & enjoy the outdoors on our property.
(Buckeyebowman can tell ya,,,,, he's been around there for a while,,,,)


I was one of the UNDER 16, YOUTH,,, archery, rifle & pistol,, fishing & outdoor instructors for 10+ years,,, 
& I got to tell you,,,, that was the most gratifying job I ever accepted.

LMBO,,,, 'DEALING' with all of those very young, newbie to the outdoors kids,,,, taught me,,,,, 
& gave me the patients to 'DEAL' with all of my old fishing buddies. ;>)  lol,,,,,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

chaunc said:


> You do realize that starting last year, your license is good for a complete year from the day it was purchased don’t you? Check the date on your license to make sure it needs to be renewed already. Mine is good til March 30. Hopefully they’ll have the system up and running by then. Good luck and good fishing.



Thanks chaunc,,, no, I didn't realize that,,, I'll check it.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

My new license bought today still says expires 12/31/21 on it


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Outasync said:


> My new license bought today still says expires 12/31/21 on it


as quoted above should be one year from date of purchase use to be no matter when you purchased expired end of Feb


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I know Ohio's are good from one year from purchase, PA licenses expire on December 31st every year.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Annual *licenses* are *valid* from December 1 of the year preceding the year printed on the *license* through December 31 of the *license* year. For example, a 2021 *license* is available December 1, 2020.

From pa fish and boat website... i thought they went to 1 year also but seems they either havnt updated the website and changed the print on the license or they didnt pass it


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Misdirection said:


> I know Ohio's are good from one year from purchase, PA licenses expire on December 31st every year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I thought they were the same as Ohio thanks for setting the record straight


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Outasync said:


> My new license bought today still says expires 12/31/21 on it




???? Resident? Online?

I went to Newcastle Wallyworld yesterday, & they said that they CANNOT SELL LICENSES. Online Computer problems.

Thanks


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Nonresident online. In person vendors are still having issues with the new system. It went online around 3pm friday for online


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I apologize for my unfortunate mistake. Don’t know where I put my license from last season so I can’t check it. I took a photo of my Ohio one and that has to be the one I thought was my Pa. license. I hope I didn’t get anyone in trouble.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK,,,, Outasync. Thanks

Maybe WORD got back to where it counts,,,,, the new website is now working. SAME PRICE.
You'll have to fill out ALL information again,,, anyway I had too.

One Outdoor - Account Lookup (pa.gov)

One Outdoor - Home (pa.gov)

IF YOU GUYS LIKE FISHING the PA Waters of the OHIO RIVER, 
you might be interested in these Huge Musky, wipers & eyes, & monster cat pictures,,,,, check out this website;
Reddi Bait - Home | Facebook


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Doboy. Just renewed mine.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Doboy said:


> OK,,,, Outasync. Thanks
> 
> Maybe WORD got back to where it counts,,,,, the new website is now working. SAME PRICE.
> You'll have to fill out ALL information again,,, anyway I had too.
> ...


Dang...that place is 15 minutes from my house and I never knew it existed!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> Dang...that place is 15 minutes from my house and I never knew it existed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk



Oh,,, your talking about the bait shop,,, Reddie Bait. That guy will do anything for the fishermen.
You'll need to stop in & BS,,,, & look at all of the monster cat pictures on the walls.
He by far, has the best live & fresh bait selection for catfishing. I always try to by my shiners from him, when we striper fish the New Brighton Dam. 
Do you, or have you ever gone down below Montgomery dam,,, & fished or watch the guys cast for 10# walleyes?
One of those Facebook walleye pictures has the famous 'ROCK' in it,,,, that's where I caught 4 nice eyes in about a half hour,,, 4#-7.5# Best day I ever had on the River!
& in May & June, there will be hundreds of stripers below the falls. 
lol,,, back to the bait shop for more shiners.

I've been told that many huge musky have been caught right out in front of Raccoon,,,, I've never caught a single fish there,,, do you know anything about that?

Well,,,,, Dinner time,,,,, Take Care,,, Later
jer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

chaunc said:


> Thanks Doboy. Just renewed mine.




Your welcome. 
Did you have any trouble finding the link, & printing out your license? 
The Wife & I both missed it,,,,, so I just put the Email receipt in my wallet.
Outasync told me where to find it, but I don't know if i should try to go back & try re-printing it out,,,,, I might get double charged,,, who knows..


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Oh,,, your talking about the bait shop,,, Reddie Bait. That guy will do anything for the fishermen.
> You'll need to stop in & BS,,,, & look at all of the monster cat pictures on the walls.
> He by far, has the best live & fresh bait selection for catfishing. I always try to by my shiners from him, when we striper fish the New Brighton Dam.
> Do you, or have you ever gone down below Montgomery dam,,, & fished or watch the guys cast for 10# walleyes?
> ...


I've never fished any of the rivers down here! I need to get off my butt and get down there one of these days.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Didn’t print mine out. Took a photo of it with my phone. That’s acceptable now.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> *I've never fished any of the rivers down here! I need to get off my butt and get down there one of these days.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk



FWIW,,, Just occasionally drive by both dams. If you see 4-5 cars there, stop, watch & talk. 
Lately, I don't believe you'll see any full stringers, but you will eventually see some HOGS,,,,,, all varieties.

Tell Ya What,,,,, I'll send you some dusty pictures, with a very SHORT sentence where,,,,,,, for motivation?
MAYBE, It'll get the old juices flowing. lol,,;>)
Those Rivers are unbelievably addicting.


----------

